# Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450



## repe (25. Oktober 2018)

*Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir folgende 4 Kühler für meinen 2700x rausgesucht:

Produktvergleich Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4, Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition, EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3, be quiet! Dark Rock 4 Geizhals Österreich

Ich werde die CPU auf das MSI Tomahawk B450 Mainboard installieren, als RAM kommen derweilen noch meine HyperX Fury mit (laut geizhals) 34,04 mm Modulhöhe.  Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design S. 

Ich hab zwar nach Reviews gegoogelt und mir auch einiges durchgelesen, offensichtlich nehmen sich die Kühler gegenseitig nicht viel. Daher würde ich eher danach gehen:

- Muss auf MB bzw. ins Gehäuse passen 
- Kein Maschinenbaustudium notwendig um den Kühler zu installieren
- Niedrige Temperatur > Geräusch (Dachgeschoss, im Sommer recht warm)
- Preis

Könntet ihr mir da einen Tipp/Erfahrungswerte geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Ich würde mich wohl für den Brocken 3 entscheiden. Bei den von dir genannten Punkten, kann der vor allem beim Preis überzeugen. Die Montage des DR4 soll aber (im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger) auch völlig unproblematisch sein und Platz für RAM bis zu einer Höhe von ca. 45mm bieten, also völlig ausreichend für dich.
Selbst hatte ich mal einen Noctua Kühler...sehr leise, einfach zu montieren, toller Support, optisch aber halt nicht jedermanns Sache und auch nicht gerade umsonst. 

Hier ist zumindest der Vergleich zum (vermutlich besseren) U14S: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Brocken-3-review-test-1236011/

Ein wenig Werbung von PCGH: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/Scythe-Mugen-5-PCGH-Edition-1224605/


----------



## repe (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort!

Ich habe nochmals ein paar Reviews gelesen. Den Brocken 3 gibt es beim Händler gerade mit gratis Versand um knapp 41 €. Ich denke da werde ich wohl zuschlagen.

Eine Frage bitte noch: Ich habe mir eben ein Video mit der Installation des Brockens angesehen. Der Kühler wird da so ausgerichtet, dass der Luftstrom vom Lüfter durch den Kühlkörper hindurch nach hinten gelenkt wird (also der Lüfter bläst auf den Metallkörper durch die Lamellen durch). Hinten habe ich auch einen Gehäuselüfter der Luft nach aussen befördert. Ich dachte jedoch immer, dass der Lüfter die warme Luft des Kühlers absaugen muss, das hieße jedoch, dass der Luftstrom dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung blasen würde. Ersteres ist doch korrekt, oder?

Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Hast du diesen auch mit in Erwägung gezogen?:
Thermalright ARO-M14 ausprobiert: Der den Ryzen kuehlt - Golem.de

Ich stand auch vor der gleichen Wahl wie du und hab mich für den Thermalright ARO M14 entschieden, aus folgenden Gründen:
* Speziell für AMD Ryzen optimiert (AMD Ryzen Only = ARO),
* preiswert, 
* tolles Zubehör (es liegt ein richtiger großer magnetischer Schrauendreher bei, WLP ist schon voraufgetragen, erspart einem einen Arbeitsgang, trotzdem liegt auch noch eine Tube bei, für den Fall der Fälle...),
* 140mm Lüfter,
* 6 Heatpipes,
* extrem gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen,
* relativ einfache Montage, es wird sogar die boardeigene Backplate genutzt,
* schicke Optik, gibts in zwei Farben,
* guter Support.

Meiner Ansicht nach ist das der beste AM4-Kühler vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her zur Zeit.


----------



## moonshot (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Speziell für Ryzen optimiert heißt in diesem Fall Intel Halterung weggelassen ^^
Ich hab den  DR 4 und kann nichts negatives berichten.

Luft durch den Kühler drücken ist bei einem Lüfter besser als zu "ziehen".


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Egal ob ARO M14 oder Macho, die sind sich sehr ähnlich bis auf die mitgelieferten Montagekits, beides sind sehr gute Kühler und meiner Ansicht nach die erste Wahl, vorallem wenns um Preis-/Leistung und leise geht.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> aus folgenden Gründen:
> * Speziell für AMD Ryzen optimiert (AMD Ryzen Only = ARO),



Optimiert ist da gar nichts. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * preiswert,



Tut sich nichts mit anderen Kühlern.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * tolles Zubehör (es liegt ein richtiger großer magnetischer Schrauendreher bei,



Hast du bei vielen Herstellern. Aber geiles Argument 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> WLP ist schon voraufgetragen, erspart einem einen Arbeitsgang, trotzdem liegt auch noch eine Tube bei, für den Fall der Fälle...),



Super, zu viel Wärmeleitpaste voraufgetragen...




Tim1974 schrieb:


> * extrem gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen,



"Extrem gut" ist was anderes. Dafür müsste man sich absetzen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * relativ einfache Montage, es wird sogar die boardeigene Backplate genutzt,



Tut sich nichts mit der Konkurrenz.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * schicke Optik, gibts in zwei Farben,



Der Macho ist schicker.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> * guter Support.



Da gibt es bessere.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist das der beste AM4-Kühler vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her zur Zeit.



Einfach nö. Kennst ja auch keinen anderen 

Alleine das nur AMD Halterungen mitgeliefert werden, disqualifiziert ihn.
Der Macho kostet das gleiche und da sind alle halterungen dabei.
Einen Kühler besitzt man normalerweise etwas länger.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Die Stärke des ARO M14 oder Machos liegt eben in der sehr guten Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen und damit lautlosen Betrieb bis zu einer bestimmten Drehzahl, das kommt wohl durch den großen Lamellenabstand des Kühlers zustande, auch die 6 Heatpipes sind in der Preisklasse spitze, bieten zwar auch andere, aber es gibt eben auch welche mit nur 5 und die sind teils teurer.
Der ARO M14 ist halt für AM4 ein Rundum-sorglos-Paket, sehr einfach zu  montieren (abgesehen vom Lüfter selbst wenn das Board schon im Gehäuse ist), ich fand es einen großen Pluspunkt, daß ich die Original-Backplate verwenden konnte, denn die Multibackplates mancher anderer Hersteller liegen manchmal nicht an der gesamten Fläche auf, die Original-Backplate paßt eben perfekt zum jeweiligen Board, darum vertraue ich auf diese am meisten, was Isolierung und Kräfteverteilung angeht, aber ich weiß, da wird sicher wieder gleich ein Gegenargument kommen , mir war es aber nunmal wichtig diese nicht auswechseln zu müssen.

Bei Noctua z.B. bekam ich immer nur ein L-Schraubendreher mitgeliefert, bei dem Thermalright einen richtigen hochwertigen Schraubendreher, der sogar magnetisch ist, so einen hatte ich bisher noch nie und hab ihn für den gesamten Zusammenbau des PCs nutzen können.


----------



## repe (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Also ich habe mir jetzt den Brocken bestellt. Ich habe auch das Manual meines Gehäuses rausgekramt, ich kann da Kühler mit einer Maximalhöhe von 180 mm einbauen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Was beim Vergleich zwischen Thermalright ARO M14 und EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 für letzteren spricht, erschließt sich mir nicht, selbst der Preis ist bei Geizhals gerade gleich.
Der ARO M14 hat eine Heatpipe mehr, eine sauber verarbeitete Bodenplatte, keine unschöne Multibackplate, WLP schon voraufgetragen und den tollen Schraubendreher mit dabei...


----------



## repe (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

naja...ich hatte den Brocken schon bestellt und erst danach dein posting gelesen 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Kein Problem, kannst den Brocken 3 natürlich auch nehmen und notfalls ja auch noch zurück schicken.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Der brocken ist sowohl was lautheit als auch leistung angeht besser. Also behalte ihn ruhig.
Ein super geiler Magnetischer Schraubenzieher ist übrigens auch dabei


----------



## bastian123f (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



repe schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir jetzt den Brocken bestellt. Ich habe auch das Manual meines Gehäuses rausgekramt, ich kann da Kühler mit einer Maximalhöhe von 180 mm einbauen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!



Auch wenn ich bequiet! Fan bin, ist der Brocken eine sehr gute Wahl. Der läuft bei mir im zweiten System und hat mich sehr beeindruckt. Auch die Montage ist ganz gut.

Die Lüfter drücken eigentlich immer die Luft durch. Wobei meistens sogar ein leichter "Push-Pull" Effekt entsteht, wenn an der Gehäuserückseite noch ein Lüfter ist, der die Warme Luft rausbläst.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Der brocken ist sowohl was lautheit als auch leistung angeht besser.



Den Test, der das bestätigt möchte ich mal sehen! 

Der Brocken3 ist eine Heatpipe weniger als der ARO M14, dazu hat der ARO M14 eine sauber verarbeitete Bodenplatte, keinen Heatpipe-direct-tough, auch wenn dies keine relevaten Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung haben sollte.


----------



## bastian123f (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Den Test, der das bestätigt möchte ich mal sehen!



Thermalright ARO-M14 - Test/Review

Beide schenken sich nichts. Bei der Lautstärke sind die sehr leichten Schwankungen höchst wahrscheinlich sogar Messtoleranzen, da diese keine High-End Messgeräte in speziellen Räumen besitzen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Brocken3 ist eine Heatpipe weniger als der ARO M14, dazu hat der ARO M14 eine sauber verarbeitete Bodenplatte, keinen Heatpipe-direct-tough, auch wenn dies keine relevaten Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung haben sollte.



Bitte sei nicht so Naiv. Zwar weiß ich jetzt selbst nicht die Abmessungen der Heatpipes, jedoch sollte man mit solchen Aussagen aufpassen! Der Macho kann viel kleinere Heatpipes als der Brocken haben und somit weniger Wärme abführen. Wenn die gesamte Querschnittsfläche größer ist als beim M14, dann wirds schon knapp. Im Test sieht man aber, dass der Brocken durch weniger Heatpipes wohl doch gut mithält. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch am direct touch System. Beim M14 habe ich eine Störende Bodenplatte, die noch einen weiteren Wärmeübergang benötigt.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Bitte sei nicht so Naiv. Zwar weiß ich jetzt selbst nicht die Abmessungen der Heatpipes, jedoch sollte man mit solchen Aussagen aufpassen! Der Macho kann viel kleinere Heatpipes als der Brocken haben und somit weniger Wärme abführen. Wenn die gesamte Querschnittsfläche größer ist als beim M14, dann wirds schon knapp.



Gut ok, das mit dem Querschnitt der Heatpipes hatte ich nicht berücksichtigt, also ist die höhere Anzahl nicht zwingend ein Vorteil, sondern es herrscht in etwa Gleichstand von der Kühlleistung her.



bastian123f schrieb:


> Im Test sieht man aber, dass der Brocken durch weniger Heatpipes wohl doch gut mithält. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch am direct touch System. Beim M14 habe ich eine Störende Bodenplatte, die noch einen weiteren Wärmeübergang benötigt.



Was du als "störende Bodenplatte" einstufst, nenne ich Verarbeitung auf Highend-Niveau, denn die Highend-Kühler von Noctua haben alle geschlossene Bodenplatten und diese wirken sich nicht negativ auf die Kühlleistung aus.
Bei Heatpipe Direct Tough kann es eher mal Nachteile geben, wenn die WLP in die Ritzen kommt und sich dadurch schlechter verteilt, auch der Wärmeübergang kann ungleichmäßiger auf die Heatpipes erfolgen, als mit einer geschlossenen Bodenplatte, je nach dem wie groß der zu kühlende Chip ist.
In der Praxis bezogen auf aktuelle CPUs kann man wohl sagen, das es wurscht ist, ob Direct Touch oder Bodenplatte, wenn man es nur auf die Kühlleistung bezieht, optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch ist die Bodenplatte ein klares Plus, sie kostet den Hersteller mehr, ergo bekommt man als Kunde ein hochwertigeres Produkt, in diesem Fall etwa zum gleichen Preis.
Mich störte am Brocken3 aber am meisten die Multisockel-Backplate, das war der Hauptgrund, warum meine Entscheidung auf den ARO M14 fiel.


----------



## bastian123f (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was du als "störende Bodenplatte" einstufst, nenne ich Verarbeitung auf Highend-Niveau, denn die Highend-Kühler von Noctua haben alle geschlossene Bodenplatten und diese wirken sich nicht negativ auf die Kühlleistung aus.



Verarbeitung auf High End Niveau ist das nicht. Das ist so: "Wir können die Heatpipes in dem Bereich nicht quadratisch fertigen, da dies in der Produktion teurer ist. Deswegen nehmen wir die einfachere Methode und verkaufen es als High End."

High End sieht so aus. Man ändert die Querschnittsform an den Heatpipes und versucht sie noch "eckiger" hinzubekommen. Zusätzlich überfräst man dann die Stellen im zentel Bereich, um so die Rillen zu eleminieren. 

Ist halt dann extrem Teuer. 

Der Nachteil: Normale User Knallen das Ding an und ruinieren wahrscheinlich die Heatpipes. Deswegen gibt es davon nicht ganz so viele. 
Grad solche Probleme sieht man dann ja auch anhand deiner Aussage mit den verschiedenen Backplates. Teilweise sind die schon kompliziert aufgebaut und nicht für jederman verständlich. So erhöhen sich die Fehlerquoten und die Benutzer stufen das Produkt als unbrauchbar und schlecht ein. Das passiert leider sehr oft. Man konnte dies auch sehr gut beim Anpressdruck der Kühler sehen. Oft folgten defekte CPUs aufgrund fehlerhafter Montage.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Den Test, der das bestätigt möchte ich mal sehen!



Das Forum von PCGH kannst du zuspammen, aber liest nicht einmal deren Artikel. 

Such es dir selber raus.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das Forum von PCGH kannst du zuspammen, aber liest nicht einmal deren Artikel.
> 
> Such es dir selber raus.



Den hier hab ich gefunden:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftkuehlung-Hardware-217993/Specials/Brocken-3-review-test-1236011/

Ist allerdings nicht der Thermalright ARO M14 dabei, sondern der Macho Rev.B und was sagt die Grafik uns?  Der Macho und der Brocken 3 sind nahezu gleich auf bei der Kühlleistung, je nach Lüfterdrehzahl ist mal der eine und mal der andere einen Hauch vorne. Davon zu reden, daß der Brocken 3 besser sei ist Dummfug, beide kühlen in etwa gleich gut, aber der ARO M14 ist etwas hochwertiger verarbeitet (Bodenplatte!) und nutzt die Boardbackplates, hat WLP schon drauf und trotzdem noch welche mitgeliefert, dazu den Schraubendreher, auch wenn andere den auch mitliefern.
Es spricht also fast nichts gegen den Thermalright, egal ob Macho oder ARO M14, der Kühler ist in der Summer der Eigenschaften meiner Ansicht nach leicht vor dem Brocken 3 angesiedelt und preislich sind beide nahezu gleich teuer.
Der einzige echte Pluspunkt den ich beim Brocken 3 sehe sind die Lüfterklammern, die sind sicherlich leichter zu montieren, wenn der Kühler im engen Gehäuse schon verbaut ist.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

WLP schon drauf sehe ich als Nachteil und den Schraubendreher anzuführen ist dann doch ein Witz.
Warum gehst du nicht darauf ein, dass der ARO M14 nicht auf Intel Sockel passt?


----------



## Venom89 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist allerdings nicht der Thermalright ARO M14 dabei, sondern der Macho Rev.B



Es ist der gleiche Kühler, willst du uns noch immer weiß machen er sei optimiert auf Ryzen?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> und was sagt die Grafik uns?



Das der Brocken in Bezug auf seine Größe in Sachen Lautheit/Leistung besser ist. Steht sogar im Artikel.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> aber der ARO M14 ist etwas hochwertiger verarbeitet (Bodenplatte!)



Günstiger! Nicht hochwertiger! 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> und nutzt die Boardbackplates, hat WLP schon drauf und trotzdem noch welche mitgeliefert,



Wow, normalerweise wischt man den voraufgetragenen dreck weg. 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> dazu den Schraubendreher, auch wenn andere den auch mitliefern.



Dein erstes Werkzeug?  

Beim Brocken ist ein viel schönerer dabei 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es spricht also fast nichts gegen den Thermalright, egal ob Macho oder ARO M14, der Kühler ist in der Summer der Eigenschaften meiner Ansicht nach leicht vor dem Brocken 3 angesiedelt und preislich sind beide nahezu gleich teuer.
> Der einzige echte Pluspunkt den ich beim Brocken 3 sehe sind die Lüfterklammern, die sind sicherlich leichter zu montieren, wenn der Kühler im engen Gehäuse schon verbaut ist.



Es spricht nichts für den ARO. Für mehr Geld, weniger funktionell in sachen CPU Sockel 

Ob brocken oder macho?
Da lieber den kleineren bei gleichbleibender Leistung und weniger Lautheit 



JoM79 schrieb:


> WLP schon drauf sehe ich als Nachteil und den Schraubendreher anzuführen ist dann doch ein Witz.
> Warum gehst du nicht darauf ein, dass der ARO M14 nicht auf Intel Sockel passt?



Weil ihm das nicht passt 
Er erwähnt ja auch nicht das ihm der Zusammenbau, "leichte" Schwierigkeiten bereitete und der Kühler ein Hassobjekt war.

Beispiele: Zu viel WLP (an den seiten Rausgedrückt), Lüfterklammern, nimmt zu viel platz in Anspruch... das nächste mal wird es der Boxed Kühler.

Seltsam? Nein einfach Tim. 

Aber wem erzähle ich das


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



JoM79 schrieb:


> WLP schon drauf sehe ich als Nachteil und den Schraubendreher anzuführen ist dann doch ein Witz.



Jeder Arbeitsgang den man sparen kann und der mögliche Fehler vermeidet, ist ein Vorteil. Der Schraubendreher ist sehr gut, so einen hatte ich noch nicht in der Länge und auch magnetisch, sind meine anderen alle nicht.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht darauf ein, dass der ARO M14 nicht auf Intel Sockel passt?



Weil es irrelevant ist, ging es hier um ein Intel-System oder um ein TR4?  
Außerdem wenn man unbedingt ein Multisockel-Kühler haben will, nimmt man an Stelle des ARO halt den Macho.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es ist der gleiche Kühler, willst du uns noch immer weiß machen er sei optimiert auf Ryzen?



Zumindest mal ist er optisch schicker, steht Ryzen drauf, gibts in zwei Farben, das müßten doch Argumente sein, die gerade dir einleuchten! 
Da es den ARO nur mit AM4-Halterung gibt, ist er auch für AM4-Board und die AM4-CPUs optimiert und zumindest gründlich getestet, ob das die anderen Kühler auch in dem Ausmaß sind, können wir nicht sicher beantworten.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das der Brocken in Bezug auf seine Größe in Sachen Lautheit/Leistung besser ist. Steht sogar im Artikel.



Ich würde mal sagen, die Unterschiede gehen im Hintergrundrauschen unter, so klein werden die sein. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Günstiger! Nicht hochwertiger!



Immer so wie es gerade in die Argumentationslinie paßt? 
Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Diskussion über Grafikkartenkühler, da wurde der meiner Asus ROG Strix kritisiert, weil die Heatpipes ohne Bodenplatte direkt auf dem Chip aufliegen, nun auf einmal ist das doch die bessere und hochwertigere Lösung, oder gibts dazu neuste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse? 

Fakt ist, daß Highend-Kühler eigentlich immer eine geschlossene Bodenplatte aus Kupfer haben, durch die die Heatpipes geführt werden, das sollte die Verteilung der WLP erleichtern und sieht einfach sauberer und robuster aus.
Fakt ist auch, daß es von der Kühlleistung her keine Unterschiede gibt, allenfalls im Bereich der Meßtoleranz, ob nun Bodenplatte oder nicht, sieht man ja auch schon am Brocken3 vs. Macho Vergleich, die geben sich beide nichts.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wow, normalerweise wischt man den voraufgetragenen dreck weg.



Ich geh mal davon aus, daß die voraufgetragene Paste genauso gut ist wie die in der Tube mitgelieferte.
Ich hab den Kühler ja zweimal montiert, einmal mit der voraufgetragenen Paste und einmal mit der aus der Tube, die Temperaturen sind nahezu identisch.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Dein erstes Werkzeug?



Mein erster magnetischer Schraubendreher in dieser Länge. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Beim Brocken ist ein viel schönerer dabei



Gut, dann gibt es in der Hinsicht keine Unterschiede, ist sowieso auch der am wenigsten für den Kauf wichtige Grund.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Es spricht nichts für den ARO. Für mehr Geld, weniger funktionell in sachen CPU Sockel



Mehr Geld ist gelogen, die kosten beide bis auf vielleicht paar Cent das gleiche und wenn man Multisockel will, nimmt man halt den Macho an Stelle des ARO.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Weil ihm das nicht passt
> Er erwähnt ja auch nicht das ihm der Zusammenbau, "leichte" Schwierigkeiten bereitete und der Kühler ein Hassobjekt war.
> 
> Beispiele: Zu viel WLP (an den seiten Rausgedrückt), Lüfterklammern, nimmt zu viel platz in Anspruch... das nächste mal wird es der Boxed Kühler.
> ...



Diese Probleme wird fast jeder beim Zusammenbau haben und das mit beiden Kühlern gleichermaßen, abgesehen von den Lüfterklammern, das ist wirklich ein Manko beim ARO M14, aber auch das bekommt man hin mit etwas Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl.
Hat aber auch nicht jeder so ein enges Gehäuse wie ich, insofern ist das nicht für jeden ein Nachteil.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Echt, du hast keinen Plan und behauptest irgendwas.
Es gibt genug Hersteller die ihrem Kühler den passenden Schraubendreher oder das passende Werkzeug beilegen.
Dir fehlt aber mal wieder die Erfahrung dafür.

Und es geht um AM4.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Hab ja auch nur 4 mal Noctua-Kühler installiert und 2 mal den Thermalright ARO M14... 

Noctua liefert auch einen Schraubendreher mit, das ist aber nur ein L und ob der magnetisch ist, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, glaube aber nicht, und das obwohl deren Kühler meist teurer sind.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Na sag ich doch, keine Erfahrung.
Ich kann nicht mal alle Kühler der letzten 2 Jahre aufzählen, geschweige denn der letzten 20.
Was meinst du wohl warum Thermalright und die anderen Hersteller diese langen Schraubendreher beilegen?
Genau, weil 99% der LEute sowas nicht zuhause haben.

Aber um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen, der Thermalright und der Alpenföhn nehmen sich fast nix.
Ich bevorzuge zumindest Kühler mit einer Baseplate.
Das Aufbringen der WLP geht wesentlich einfacher und die Wärmeverteilung  ist besser.


----------



## Octobit (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*

Ein bisschen faszinierend finde ich es ja schon, wie mittlerweile auf Teufel komm raus gegen Tim argumentiert wird. 
Einige Sachen die er erzählt, sind zugegebenermaßen Quatsch, aber zumindest eine Baseplate ist besser als schlecht gemachtes Direct Touch. Und da HDT meist bei den günstigen Kühlern eingesetzt wird, ist das meist auch nicht gut gemacht.

@TE: Hat die Montage geklappt? Was machen die Temperaturen? Ich denke Mai du hörst nicht viel vom Lüfter?


----------



## repe (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühler 2700x / MSI Tomahawk B450*



> @TE: Hat die Montage geklappt? Was machen die Temperaturen? Ich denke Mai du hörst nicht viel vom Lüfter?



Das Paket ist noch nicht angekommen, ich hoffe morgen oder spät. Dienstag sollte alles dann da sein. Übers WE hab ich dann hoffentlich Zeit alles zusammen zu bauen


----------

